# accwiz exe



## golfball (Feb 28, 2004)

hi i downloaded some file and i need accwiz.exe to access them . when i try to open them they say no accwiz.exe how do i get this program ro can i access them from some where else. i am new to the computer world


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

1) What version of windows are you using?

2) If you are using XP then you can probably just install This Hotfix which includes that file.

3) If you have your windows install cd we can manually extract the file and install it that way.

I will give you step by steps instructions once I know which version of windows you have and if you have your install disk available.


----------



## golfball (Feb 28, 2004)

jtoast windows nt have no disk , was installed by manufacture


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If you are running NT you are probably going to have to find a copy of the OS on CD.

I couldn't find anyplace on the web to download it directly.


If you have access to a second NT machine you could try to copy it over. 

I don't have any other suggestions.


----------



## golfball (Feb 28, 2004)

jtoast thank for the help i think i can find a disk and can you telll me what os stands for


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Operating system.

As in a Windows NT install disk.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

golfball, the CD jtoast is referring to maybe also named Recovery CD. You should have received a copy of the disc with your machine. Essentially it is illegal not to.


----------



## m0hkiller (May 16, 2008)

omg.. now i know this poll is closed LONG LONG time ago.. but ive got the same problem on windows xp.. and ive got no recoverycd (no im not illigal you basterds )tryd downloading the fixlink but its overtime its from service pack 1.. i have 2. help me?


----------

